# How would you code angioplasty with drug eluting stents



## DebiMax (Oct 7, 2013)

How would you code angioplasty of the proximal left anterior desending LAD branch with drug eluting stent with guidewire removed and then a drug eluting stent in the distal LAD into the posterior descending branch with the wires removed and a previously placed stent was bound to one of the guidwire and was pulled out of the artery. Then a second drug eluting stent was deployed in the distal right coronary artery into the proximal posterior descending branch exactly as the first one had been deployed. What would be the CPT adn ICD-9CM codes you would use. Thanks.


----------



## csdarrow@hotmail.com (Oct 7, 2013)

In this case, I would only code 92928.LD along with a diagnostic cath code if applicable. When they pulled out the stent by accident and had to replace it, they may have gone in through the right coronary, but it was put back into the posterior descending branch. All of the stents were placed in the LAD, only one code can be used no matter how many stents.
Chris, CPC


----------

